# Dock lights are coming alive



## Lost_NWerner (Jan 24, 2015)

I fished East Bay all last night with some steady action. I launched at low tide and fished some lights that were in 1.5' of water and caught a 21" trout. Then started fishing some deeper docks 3-5' and started getting into a lot of rat reds and then finally I start seeing a bunch of blow ups and I throw a live shrimp on a float and end up with a 25" Red Fish and then the same light next cast a 19" Red Fish. Weeded through some more rat reds and then started getting into some small trout. Last light of the night back in 1.5' of water I start seeing some more blow ups and throw a top water at it and boom! Big Red Fish on! I get him to the boat and it turns out to be a gator trout! Do to my mentally challenged netting skills I pull the hook attempting to land him. Most fish caught on live shrimp rigged with a split shot and a jig with a white paddle tail.


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

nice night ,sounds like. thanks for the info


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Nice looking fish! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Pretty nice little pile of fish.


----------



## thesquirrelyone (Mar 22, 2015)

Good job bud


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice report keep up the good work!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way to slay em!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of fish ! :thumbup:


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

From the results of your kayak fishing trip, looks like the action is starting to heat with the advent of Spring. 

Thanks for sharing the fishing report and the photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## hookdropper (Feb 7, 2009)

Sounds like a great night, I've started getting steady trout under the lights< size getting better all the time.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

nice report !! good fish ! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Where are you fishing lights at,
Orange beach, pensacola, ???
I'll be down this weekend in orange beach. 


.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice report!


----------



## Lost_NWerner (Jan 24, 2015)

Fished Easy Bay, North of Gulf breeze.


----------



## gobie (Dec 26, 2014)

Great pics!! Nice looking fish!!


----------



## gillplate (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice report and good looking fish. I just started fishing the dock lights at night last year and WOW!!! Why have I spent all these years being out there during the day with all the other anglers, not to mention the drunks and jet skis. It's just so peaceful out there at night. I love it. Won't give up my daytime fishing completely but the nights are fast becoming my favorites.


----------

